# How easy is it to get a Sig P320-RX?



## landon1296 (Apr 21, 2017)

So I decided I am going to buy a Sig P320, but I want the 320-RX and I'm worried about the difficulty of finding one new.

Have any of you had any experience in getting one? Was it hard? Easy? Any websites you've found success with?


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I was told not till the end of the year (late fall) in Canada. I would imagine earlier where you are. Good luck. I was surprised to see it has a 6.5 lb trigger pull DA out of the box. I would have expected 3 lbs lighter.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I was told today that the full size P320 RX was being manufactured during May 2017 and the compacts would be manufactured next month.


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought another 320 a few weeks ago; a 320cRX. I've been looking for one everywhere, all vendors show out of stock. I wandered into a Cabela's, walked up to the counter and there before me... several Sig 320s with the two tone RX compact right smack dab in the middle!

Turns out Cabela's also had, in addition to the ones in the case, SIX 320cRXs in inventory as well. Original price was $849.99. I got 5% off as a veteran and used $50 in "club points" that I got for getting a credit card for my wife and me. Total price out the door, with tax was $810. I know I may find one for less, but decided to pull the trigger when the opportunity presented itself!

So, it appears there are some to be had, and Cabela's seems to be one good place to look.

ETA - just checked Cabela's website - shows in stock for both full size and compact. They'll check inventory and ship within their stores to the one closest to you.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Ain't my Dept! Have at 'em girls!


----------



## MrStankie (May 28, 2017)

Bass Pro Shops carry the Sig P320 RX Compact now.


----------

